# New Seraph Drum samples available now!!!



## chocolatePETE (Aug 21, 2014)

Tons of new drum samples added to the store, plus some free samples here and there. Check them out and make some heavy grooves! Sampled thru various API, Neve, Vintech pre's, and nearly mix ready 

Seraph Recordings


----------



## chocolatePETE (Oct 13, 2014)

bumpy


----------

